# dont know what to do...i love him so much



## amor26 (Feb 9, 2009)

hi i am new in this forrum and i hope somebody can give me an advice....thanks in advance

ok my hubby and i met online and we've been togather for 4 years. when i got here in the state he is living with his parents so they let me stay there too for 2 and half years, they are nice but still alot of problems while staying there waiting for my working permit i did alot of house work, cook, clean baby sit for my sis-in-law son for free. thinking its my payback for letting me stay there for free..

i started working after six months 2 jobs part-time here and there, then i finally got a good full time job but i still work as part-time. my hubby is a nice but i cant understand why he dont want 2 get another job to have our own place...So after 3years of my hardwork we decided to buy a house and pay-off some of his bills...
i am kinda tired doing it thinking that a man shud be the provider in the house, i even want to have kids but then we wont be able to afford it if i started working..
another issue is when i get mad i am throwing things i dont care if its food but mostly a plate...and 2 times it happen and he hurt me physically got bruises.. dont know im not sure if its normal in marriage...i love him but i felt that he doesnt love me enough


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

No physical violents is acceptable in a marriage.


----------



## sandra (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, 

I have had some arguments with my husband but I will never physically abuse him vice versa. I do loose control and end up yelling but never throwing things ever! I would suggest you talk to him and and see what is missing or is wrong in the relationship. See a marriage counselor it really works. If yous both can get a place of your own that would be great. Once you get your papers and feel this man is not for u move on. Theres plenty of men out there. 
Good luck!


----------

